# 1970 37 Amp Alternator Part Number



## Red1970GTO (Jun 25, 2011)

Sorry, I've looked all over but can't find it: What is the Part Number for a 1970 GTO 37 Amp Alternator? THANKS!!!


----------



## Red1970GTO (Jun 25, 2011)

*P/n*

Can someone run out to their garage and take a look at their 1970 GTO's Alternator and tell me the numbers that are stamped on the case? THANKS!!!


----------

